# Super ‘64 Overdrive



## UnusedPortion (Jun 2, 2020)

First of a bunch of builds using Tayda UV printed and custom drilled enclosures.  The printing quality is very good and accurate, and the drilling is accurate as well (although I did find I needed to reem the holes a bit more, as they weren’t perfectly circular).  Will post more as I finish.


----------



## cooder (Jun 2, 2020)

Excellent! So did you get the enclosures drilled and UV printed from Tayda? Have to check that out!


----------



## UnusedPortion (Jun 2, 2020)

cooder said:


> Excellent! So did you get the enclosures drilled and UV printed from Tayda? Have to check that out!


Yeah, the drilling service is easy to find on the site, but the printing service is pretty hidden.






						Search results for: 'uv printing'
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## cooder (Jun 2, 2020)

Awesome, yes thanks I was just struggling to find the printing section there.... well hidden indeed. LOL>


----------



## Barry (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## BurntFingers (Jun 2, 2020)

Man I've been dealing a guy called Hugo there for a month about printing. Every time I send in the file it needs another layer from a Roland swatch they didn't mention previously. It's getting quite frustrating. Happy to see you got your artwork sorted bro, it looks great.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## UnusedPortion (Jun 4, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> Man I've been dealing a guy called Hugo there for a month about printing. Every time I send in the file it needs another layer from a Roland swatch they didn't mention previously. It's getting quite frustrating. Happy to see you got your artwork sorted bro, it looks great.


@BurntFingers what is the problem you are having with the artwork?  Maybe I can help.


----------



## BurntFingers (Jun 4, 2020)

UnusedPortion said:


> @BurntFingers what is the problem you are having with the artwork?  Maybe I can help.



The design is finalised. That's all good and squared off. It's just dealing with tayda that's the hold up. Their communication is very slow and, although the instructions on their site have been followed to the letter, there's usually something they come back with. I've told them now to print the final design and run with it because we can't wait much longer as we're trying to launch a product here. 

Thanks for the offer but unless you've got a direct line to taydas print lab, I think it's just a matter of waiting it out.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 29, 2020)

Looks great @UnusedPortion! Did you use J201s or any replacements?


----------



## UnusedPortion (Jun 29, 2020)

I used J201s from Mouser.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 29, 2020)

These?



			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/InterFET/J201?qs=OxRSArmBDfyvD8SbvWteMw%3D%3D


----------



## UnusedPortion (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes, exactly.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 29, 2020)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

